# Bakuman - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 31, 2012)

*Bakuman*

so the creators of DETH NOTE have made a new manga which is said to be "explosive", debute this week in the weekly shonen.Scanlation for Chapter 173 
Quote:
It's not easy to become and live as a mangaka, Mashiro knows that from his late uncle. At his 9th grade, while trying to keep up with reality, school and then normal job, he left his notebook with a sketch of a girl, Azuki, he likes. Tamaki, a first rate student found it and trying to convince Mashiro to draw a manga with his story. Doesn't like the idea, Mashiro tries to decline. Tamaki, however, tries to stick to dream and found out that Azuki also wants to be a voice actress and got a good reply from a production company. Tamaki, then, brought Mashiro to her house and telling her his dream.... Mashiro tells her that he will write a manga with Tamaki and will ask Azuki to voice their anime. Out of confusion, Mashiro asks her if the dreams become reality, will she marry him? She says yes, only if their dreams become true, and not otherwise!! Now, life of wannabe mangakas begun!!!


----------



## Hariti (Mar 31, 2012)

So even _more_ wait until they get married?Well,I guess it was to be expected,but I still don't like it.


And is it even possible to surpass Eiji within 8 weeks?


----------



## Corwin (Mar 31, 2012)

All that talk about the second part... I guess Reversi really is same as Death Note, as other people in this thread mentioned 

I find it funny how awkward Azuki and Mashiro are when talking to each other. Imagine them finally marrying and finding out they are completely incompatible to live together


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2012)

That would be a major c***block  Personally I wouldn't want that to happen. The two of them really love each other and you could tell when Miho appeared in the radio broadcast and Mashiro called to express his feelings. The two are just naturally awkward and I think spending time together will be a good solution for it. Also, his plan to pick her up when she's going for the first day of the anime was very romantic.

But yeah, I expect there to be a second part coming up when the new anime starts up. The first ending will be epic, a la Death of L. Mind you, the second part of Death Note was amazing as well, just not quite as brilliant. Who knows, it may just be as recognized as the first series. Mello, for instance, was a brilliant character and added a third party into the mix, and I think doing that for Reversi will have a similar effect since that plot revolves around 2 characters who are the opposites of each other, similar to L and Kira. Mello was sort of an altering version of L whereas N was his successor and very (if not too similar to) L. Having something like that with Reversi could be a good idea.


----------



## phungnana (Mar 31, 2012)

Bakuman 173


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd actually would like there to be a part 2. Every disc has two sides ya know?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, we all knew there would be a snag and that would be the fact that Ashirogi wants to ensure they don't dilute the quality of the series by extending it any longer than it has to. Let's see what Saiko has planned for the final 8 chapters of the series as a well as seeing whether the higher ups will approve of them ending the series before the anime.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Argh, couldn't he man up and propose for crying out load?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 31, 2012)

I love Azuki's sister "And how many guys have I dated?". 

Slutttt


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Just like every main heroine's younger sister.

--
I'm really glad that Shujin didn't try to make 2nd part for Reversi. Wonder how popular will be their next work. Although we might not see it if manga ends without giving some peek in the future. Assuming Bakuman ends soon after Mashiro's wedding.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2012)

wonder if this whole shujin thing is a reference to bakuman's own ending?

i hope so 

so 8 more chapters and it'll end


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> Argh, couldn't he man up and propose for crying out load?



Bah, you can't propose over the phone.  You gotta do it in person.



Be interesting if they do manage to make a part 2, after making part 1's ending so awesome.   So be interesting where the direction goes.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 31, 2012)

It would have been worse had Mashiro proposed over the phone. Firstly, it's stupid. Secondly, he didn't even have a ring. Good that the wedding thing got delayed.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, if it ends in eight chapters it'll be a stylish ending, but I doubt they can wrap up it up before then. Too much left to explore, specifically Hiaramaru's wedding.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 31, 2012)

Hattori was so awesome this chapter. 
Thank god.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Yeah, if it ends in eight chapters it'll be a stylish ending, but I doubt they can wrap up it up before then. Too much left to explore, specifically Hiaramaru's wedding.



Double wedding, mark my words.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 1, 2012)

They should be like Jojo and have multiple parts, with different characters. They've been causing way too much trouble for Shueisha and the anime staff. They have to come up with a new story to write after Reversi anyway, they might as well do it in the same universe or something so the anime can continue.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 3, 2012)

What if the guy has cold feet now? I mean you fight and fight for it and then BAM you might have it.But noow you realise or question yourself if you actually wan it.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not convinced that Reversi is a legendary JUMP masterpiece. After all, basing on the panels, it only appealed to guys.

But that spread was an poignant scene.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 7, 2012)

Bakuman 174


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 7, 2012)

Is it just me or Reverse ending sucks to the max?


----------



## rice (Apr 7, 2012)

i think having the two main characters lying on the floor is a bit odd


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2012)

It looked so... meh? majority of people with their daily life just walking there and didn't even notice those two.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

rice said:


> i think having the two main characters lying on the floor is a bit odd





Inugami said:


> It looked so... meh? majority of people with their daily life just walking there and didn't even notice those two.



I think what Ashirogi wanted to say was that however big a person's inner troubles are, they don't matter in the eyes of the public unless it concerns them. It only concerned 3 people after all, Weiss, Schwarz, and Naho.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 7, 2012)

Thats why it was so awesome!    Two people fell out of the sky, and people just made like nothing happened and walked passed them.


Always wondered how many chapters Reversi had, given it wasn't too long ago that they started it.   Didn't realize it was that short. 

Now, either the next chapter is all about the wedding or them having to come up with the idea to top Reversi's success.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 7, 2012)

I wonder what happens now though. Shall we see another round of them coming up with ideas for a new manga? Or just straight to the wedding and the end?

Oh wait, PCP still exists.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 7, 2012)

No one cares about PCP


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 7, 2012)

That's pretty much my opinion too. That's why I even forgot about it in the first place


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 7, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great if the real Jump had short year long series to go along with the long running stuff?


----------



## Draxo (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess these chapters have been the author commenting on Death Note and how they forced him to continue it after what really felt like the ending.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, Ashirogi got their wish and ended Reversi on an incredible high note, so I wonder what's remaining for the series? In the mean time, PCP remains the long forgotten red headed step child.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 7, 2012)

1- The guy that does not take a bath and is lazy as HXH creator. Has to get married.
2- The guy that draw, has to get married.
3- Hitorri has to be made chief editor or something, JEEZ this guy is a pro senior.
4-We have to see them seen the anime. 
5-Eliha has to congratulate them, for wedding and for their success. 

The end. 
So the manga obly has about 2-3 chapters left. Unless they decided to show the marry life. O And they have royalty money from the series so they are set for LIFE, so no money problems there either.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2012)

49 chapters? Only 49 chapters. How good a manga is after just 49 chapters it can't be a masterpiece. Ofcourse it can be a great manga that has everything in it, but the moment you really start to like it, it's over.

So is it going to be a two months later scenario next chapter? Where we see Reversi's anime. They get married after watching the show and then I have no clue how the manga can continue beyond that. While it wasn't incredibly long or anything it still lasted for like 4 years? If the mangaka could somehow pull off another arc that has the same quality of the rest of the manga, I'd love it, but I have a feeling that there won't be more than 5 chapters left.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 7, 2012)

Akira Hattori: 100% reliable. 

I really hope this series makes an impact on publishing in Japan. The questions, conflicts and issues it raises, in the latest chapters in particular, especially on author integrity, fan mentality and industry policies, are small revolutions in themselves.
 I wouldn't be surprised if Oba/Obata's most devoted fanbase was other mangaka, especially those, like Akira Toriyama, who wanted a Reversi (early) ending for their own piece.


----------



## hehey (Apr 7, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Oba/Obata's most devoted fanbase was other mangaka, especially those,* like Akira Toriyama, who wanted a Reversi (early) ending for their own piece*.


Before anyone starts saying all that shit about how dragon ball was supposed to end after the Freeiza Saga and the editors forced toriyama to continue it, let me just end that myth now.... behold the truth.

Chapter 6

Basically, that whole "Dragonball was supposed to end with Freeza" is total and complete bullshit.

The *REAL* intended ending was.... the first time they ever gathered the Dragonballs and Oolong wished for a pair of panties... taht was the original intended ending, no joke.


----------



## CosmicJC (Apr 7, 2012)

I only feel like Ashirogi Muto's decision to follow through with this ending for Reversi was more so a reflection on their own dilemma regarding Death Note. It's pretty widely agreed that part two of Death Note just didn't have the same gusto as part 1, so maybe through their characters in Bakuman, they could show how what they really felt like doing, rather than try to prolong Death Note due to it's popularity~

Who knows though! This series seems to be wrapping up pretty quickly considering it skipped ahead in time by 8 weeks XD kind of sad to see it end soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to read Reversi


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know why, but Reversi's pages reminded me of Alive. That was a good shounen that was a bit too much stretched.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 7, 2012)

The ending was kind of lame, granted we havn't actually been able to read the entire series but still, that really wasn't amazing or inspired. The last page was a cool visual, but the concept of simply sacrificing themselves and then ending the series is kind of bad. 

I do believe that everything in the Bakuman world actually mirrors the real world though. I expect Bakuman to end once Mashiro and Azuki get married. For Bakuman to last past that point would just be silly. So only a few more chapters of Bakuman left everyone. If they really end it this soon I will give the authors a lot of credit. I think they are definitely commenting on the poor second half of Death Note by having their characters end the manga when they wanted.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2012)

It cannot be the ending because there is still the competition of the "best manga in history" battle between Ashirogi and Eiji.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

It isn't over yet, why would you end the manga like that?

And Bubi how was that like Alive?


----------



## Gaja (Apr 10, 2012)

What an epic manga this is, definitely one of my favorites. 

Also the last page of 'Reversi' sort of reminded me of how Cowboy Bebop ended, though that may be because I re-watched it recently. Still a badass ending I would say. And yes jumping on the band wagon, I think the manga could probably end within the next couple of chapters. T_T


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally caught up with this series. 

I have to say that directly after Nanamine's "corporation" arc this manga went from being something I kinda liked to one of the best I have ever read. The quality jumped up that much IMO.

Of course this has a lot to do with things clearly wrapping up story-wise but I really think the manga is just now finally settling on an art style. Initially the character models were far more detailed and realistic but then they switched to a more cartoony style... but still there was something empty about it. Only in the last, like, 20 or so chapters has the more cartoony style gained a real sense of life with the reaction shots and exaggerated emotions. You really see Ohba/Obata improve throughout the series. 

Can't wait for more.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2012)

raw's out for the next chapter


----------



## CA182 (Apr 13, 2012)

I feel like the end is approaching faster than I ever imagined... 

I hope the manga keeps on going after marriage.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 13, 2012)

I wonder what is in that textbook. Perhaps some sort of an ideal proposal that his uncle imagined. To be honest it feels a bit weird to see Mashiro follow his uncle's ideals blindly instead of considering what he and Azuki want.

Although, now apparently he owns his own house... Not bad. #1 mangaka on Jump must pay well.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 13, 2012)

Didn't Reversi end with a center color too?!

If Bakuman does end I can't wait to see what manga they come up with next.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Inugami said:


> I have the feeling we gonna have the ending next chapter in a Reversi way...



Most definitely. In fact, halfway through this week's chapter, with all the characters being wrapped up in that "there's-no-end-to-the-field-of-dreams" kind of way, I thought it was going to end right there.

Still, there's properly thousands of fans out there that have been holding their breath for some panelized Mashiro x Azuki action, who Oba needs to throw a bone...


----------



## Inugami (Apr 13, 2012)

blackbird said:


> *Most definitely. In fact, halfway through this week's chapter, with all the characters being wrapped up in that "there's-no-end-to-the-field-of-dreams" kind of way,* I thought it was going to end right there.
> 
> Still, there's properly thousands of fans out there that have been holding their breath for some panelized Mashiro x Azuki action, who Oba needs to throw a bone...



Indeed blackbird, when someone now irrelevant like Shizuka appeared showing us that he is a different man I was like..''oh boy this gonna end now'',next chapter sure gonna be interesting, ending or not.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Still, there's properly thousands of fans out there that have been holding their breath for some panelized Mashiro x Azuki action, who Oba needs to throw a bone...



It's a date next chapter, which ends in a hotel. I called it.

Anyway, I hope I don't read the line "when our/your/their dreams come true" again. It's driving me crazy with how corny the line sounds.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

Bakuman is getting too good.  It has to be MotM next month (is it eligible)?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 13, 2012)

This manga is not allowed to end until we see at least a whole chapter on Hiramaru's wedding


----------



## Xnr (Apr 13, 2012)

When did Shuujin say they need/have 8 more chapters to wrap up Reversi? Someone called it back then and I think it's reasonable to assume it'll end 8 chapters from that point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like everything is wrapping up nicely. The last hurdle seems to be the actual proposal now that they've managed to surpass Eiji in both sales and rankings.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 13, 2012)

It feels like an ending is way closer than I thought a few chapters ago, but they are doing a great job at wrapping everything up.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, what a ride. The next few chapters should be awesome if it doesn't end next chapter. 

Surprised no one has commented on the amazing art this chapter. The character reactions are some of the best in the entire series.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, nice chapter. Looks like there's no doubt Bakuman is going to end soon now. Time to look forward to what the authors are going to do next.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 14, 2012)

This manga, lately has given me some hard smiles and big boners.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2012)

This chapter made my eyes watery 

As for the ending chapter, we must see their wedding (maybe Mashiro and Hiramaru will make their weddings at the same time ) and a time skip, where they visit that spa they promised to go to every year, with both Mashiro's and Takagi's children.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2012)

Guess people are right, this chapter really did give a sense of wraping up, so the next chapter likely could be the final one.   

That or they are planning to parallel the story and finish the manga right before the fall season, where Season 3 airs.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 14, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Wow, what a ride. The next few chapters should be awesome if it doesn't end next chapter.
> 
> *Surprised no one has commented on the amazing art this chapter. The character reactions are some of the best in the entire series*.



I sort of commented on the art style being much better in the lateast chapters in general in this post.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2012)

Would be sad if it ended, it is definitely one of the best series in Jump.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Would be sad if it ended, it is definitely one of the best series in Jump.



Is not sad because it was getting stale.Still very good but things like Nanamine's evil manga corporation felt like filler, they already got their goals now is time to end this.

Now I'm more interested in what other manga Ohba and Obata are going to make.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 18, 2012)

This week it is the End of "Bakuman":


----------



## Ender (Apr 18, 2012)

uhhh dont think so  he still has to propose...


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 18, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> uhhh dont think so  he still has to propose...




Nopeeit?s real, Bakuman Ends in this Issue:


----------



## Hariti (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm crying buckets right now.It's been one of my favorite mangas ever since I started reading it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2012)

so it is ending soon sucks


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad it's ending, didn't them to drag it any longer.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 18, 2012)

Meh.

It started off great, but the quality kept declining as the authors pulled trick after trick to prolong the central "conflict", while going off on tired side-stories that didn't matter to the main plot, and constantly using cliffhangers a blind man could see coming from a mile away to make the story seem more exciting.

How many chapters ended with Takagi on the phone with their editor and some "unforeseen" (to the characters) information was revealed, ending the chapter with a huge "GASP! How will we react to and counter this?!" only for it to be revealed to be a storm in a water glass in the next chapter and things are back to normal after another chapter.

No, the main (and only real reason) to read this fairly average slice of life/drama is for the great look into the whole manga business, a must for anybody interested in the inner workings of Weekly Shonen Jump and how a manga is created.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 18, 2012)

I did feel like an ending was coming but this week?

I hope the last chapter satisfies


----------



## Ender (Apr 18, 2012)

well i expected it in a month or so, but not this week   damn .....


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2012)

didn't expect it so soon, but still nice to see


----------



## Inugami (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the feeling ending gonna disappoint D:, but whatever I just want Ohba/Obata to do another manga. I was tired with this already.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 18, 2012)

Inugami said:


> I have the feeling ending gonna disappoint D:, but whatever I just want Ohba/Obata to do another manga. I was tired with this already.



I hope it doesn't disappoint but I do agree with you that I can't wait for Ohba and Obata to get cracking on another manga. Heck even a few one shots of Otters 11 or Detective Trap.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 18, 2012)

Well it was fun while it lasted. Suprised we didn't hear about it ending sooner even though it looked like things were coming to a close.

Looking forward to their next work, whatever and whenever it may be


----------



## Gaja (Apr 18, 2012)

*runs out of thread as not to read any spoilers by mistake*

Can't wait for this weeks chapter. :33

Top 3 of Jump in my opinion are: One Piece, Beelzebub and Bakuman.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 18, 2012)

Gaja said:


> Top 3 of Jump in my opinion are: One Piece, Beelzebub and Bakuman.



I agree with the first 2 but certainly not Bakuman, I really like it but its nothing uber special, its a solid manga but not a flagship series if I put it in Bakuman's own words.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2012)

Just saw official news that Bakuman ends next week.  

Hard to believe the manga has been running for 4 years.   But it was sure an interesting manga to read.   Wonder what their next manga going to be?


----------



## Shade (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been waiting for this moment a long time. Bakuman is alright, but I know Ohba and Obata are way more talented than this series, so I'm really looking forward to their next work.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 19, 2012)

I had the biggest grin on my face while reading this chapter. Though I kind of wished it was little longer than it usual 18 pages seeing how it was it's finale. Hopefully we can get some special epilogue with another 10 years later moment to make it even more perfect. 

Aside from that, I thoroughly enjoyed this series and sad to see it end. Been one hell of a ride, cheers!


----------



## Qizz (Apr 19, 2012)

Good ending, "almost" ()  made me drop a tear, but it could be a bit longer and show a proper marriage, looking foward for they next work.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2012)

And so it finally ends. Thank god.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew it would end.
I already know how the Mangakas work.


Sad day for all the fans


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm kinda dissapointed. I expected a lot more from final chapter.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 19, 2012)

The end was kinda anti-climactic huh?  

But still enjoyed it.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 19, 2012)

That was beautiful and perfect yet really awkward.

It's peculiar, and slightly concerning, how Mashiro could only properly express himself, when the sentence included the words "manga" and "anime".



Zabuza said:


> I knew it would end.
> I already know how the Mangakas work.



After last week's chapter, I think pretty much everyone knew.


----------



## BVB (Apr 19, 2012)

no takagi in the final chapter?


----------



## rice (Apr 19, 2012)

bakuman is beautiful


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 19, 2012)

Final chapter was rather weak if you ask me, anyway Bakuman was the first manga that i have read from day 1 until its end, 176 weeks, more or less 4 years, it feels kind of special because of that, it was a really enjoyable ride and i learned many curiosities about how the manga world works, thank you Ohba and Obata, looking forward to your next work.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2012)

Final chapter was weak, I would have liked to see the future and everyone else, but this works too.

Thank you for the last 5 years Ohbata. Thank you.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2012)

The ending was indeed very mellow, but I guess it's in the same spirit as how the entire manga has been in regards to their relationship.

I did hope to see them actually get married and even a time-skip, like say 10 years.


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2012)

shit  i said i wasn't gonna cry  

though i agree, i hope they do a omake/epilogue or something ...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish they did a bit more with that ending, but it was still enjoyable. 

Looking forward to their next series whenever/whatever it may be.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ending was rather anti climatic. I wanted to see a wedding and what happens afterwards...oh well, still, a great manga.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn, it's finally over... Started reading this from the beginning it came out, there have been some weak points during the story but overall I enjoyed the overall ride.

Kind of saw a chapter like this coming since the authors already kind of finished up all the other plotlines and left the rest of it to the imagination.
I just wish Fukuda would have had a harem at the end, that guy is a boss..Oh well


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2012)

wait no wedding 

oh come on

at least give us a wedding


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2012)

Ending felt anti climactic as said but was still a nice chapter in the end.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2012)

Agree on anti-climatic part. I hope to see some epilogue chapter or omake from final volume at least, about their wedding or future life.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 19, 2012)

I just want to start reading their next Manga. I'm sure it will be epic.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm, on another note, we never did find out why this manga was called Bakuman (unless I missed something).


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2012)

Google search reveals something like this:


> According to Takeshi Obata, the "Baku" part comes from Bakuhatsu (Bomb), Bakuchi (gambling), and Baku (monster). While the "Man" is the first part of Manga.



Not sure about credibility though.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, this is one of the few mangas that I was able to read from day it was introduced up until the very last chapter, I can't believe it just ended. It was a good ride, and while it definitely had its weak spots (Miura and his GAGS! and the Nanamine Corporation arc), I'd say it had its solid moments as well (Hiramaru/Otters 11/Hiramaru's proposal and the final arc with Reversi).

The end chapter was, as others had stated, anti-climactic and rather bland, but I think that was pretty much how their relationship was anyway, so it fit.

A good manga overall. Can't wait for their next series!


----------



## Distracted (Apr 19, 2012)

Never posted here before, but I caught up and read this on a recommendation from a friend.  Kinda sad that it's over.  Endings always feel so... final.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2012)

that ending was on negima levels of bleh


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuuuuuck. There goes my 2nd favorite manga.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 19, 2012)

When I clicked chapter 176 I had a feeling it was going to end, but when it actually did it felt ended.

Was the manga I always enjoyed the most next to One Piece. Maybe their next work will be even better, who knows? Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 19, 2012)

It was a nice chapter but I really wished they would have made at least one more chapter to wrap up every other character's story.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been reading since chapter 17, so not quite since chapter 1 like a few people but really close. It was definitely a fun ride. The mangakas went through 10 years, we went through 4. I definitely feel like we sort of grew up with them. This was easily my favorite manga to read on a weekly basis. I imagine reading it in bulk would be rather boring as the cliff-hanger would be redundant and easily resolved. It was definitely the longest weekly manga as well, with way more dialogue than nay other series I read. I always felt like I got my fill each week.

Anyway, good manga. Also excited about their next work.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 19, 2012)

It was a fun ride, but the ending was rather meh to me. I like finales to feel grand, and this one isn't going to stand out. Granted, it's not so bad for me to deem it one of the worst endings to a manga, but it left me wanting more and unsatisfied. Like everyone else, I'm hoping for an epilogue chapter. I never got into Death Note, but I will say I'm looking forward to their next work.

At least Beelzebub is still ongoing.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2012)

Ending was similar to Reversi xD, the main objective was reached and the manga end in that moment.

That said it was awful  Mashiro and Azuki(that even at the end I almost forgot their names xD I'm the only one that has that problem?) have one of the worst chemistry of manga pairing.At least I'm glad I'm not going to see those two again.But gonna miss the other characters.

Next manga,great I hope this time the main characters are more charismatic.It's no good when I'm more interested on the secondary characters 90% of the time.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 19, 2012)

...I expected it to end but not so suddenly. 

Damnit now I gotta find a new manga to enjoy every week...


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

Feels like one chapter too short, some kind of epilogue showing the future would be nice. All in all a decent ending to a good manga.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 19, 2012)

wonder why she kissed him behind the gate ?


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 19, 2012)

A mediocre ending to a mediocre manga.

Fitting.


----------



## Roman (Apr 19, 2012)

I liked the series greatly overall, altho I feel that the final chapter wasn't quite the end of it all. However, when I think about it, they did a great job of leaving what happens next up to the imagination of the reader, which is what the authors of the series are best at. With that said, I am one of those who feel the end was a bit anti-climactic at best, but I really enjoyed it overall. Can't wait to see what they do next


----------



## son_michael (Apr 19, 2012)

I really wanted to see the wedding and the reaction of all the nerds and Otaku's. Make the wedding broadcast live with everybody in attendance AND give us an epilogue of their happy family with Azuki as a famous actress and Mashiro and Akito still working on their manga!


i feel jipped.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2012)

Hahaha xD...nah they are very introverted to put a show off like broadcasting their wedding and rage all those otakus.

Also just think about poor Azuki's manager, the guy would get an heart attack xD


----------



## blackbird (Apr 19, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Feels like one chapter too short, some kind of epilogue showing the future would be nice.



They made that last week. Life goes on, eternal rivals, mangaka for life etc... plus you got an actual wedding photo in color this week.



hussamb said:


> wonder why she kissed him behind the gate ?



Their 'relationship' started at that that gate and they'd promised they'd kiss the next time they met.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 19, 2012)

I loved it, but now I'm sad that it's over. An epic manga, with an original story, great and smart humor and an awesome cast of characters. I loved it!!! :33

Can't wait for their next piece!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

BETA: The manga


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2012)

No Hiramaru wedding ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

If this ending was any more lazy, it would've been written by Ken Akamatsu.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow all you people bitching about the ending of the series. This series would not have gotten any better if it continued that is the fact. Also I knew this was coming for a long long time now that as soon as the dream came true the series would be done with. There was no other reason to continue it beyond this point. 

Everything that was said in this manga, everything that the characters did is a reflection of the authors and their lives. I'm not saying things went exactly this way, but everything was done in this manga for a purpose and was meant to send a message. There is a reason they ended Bakuman the same way the characters decided to end Reversi. If they did it any other way the entire story would have less impact. 

Personally I really enjoyed this work I thought it was fantastic in terms of the insight. It is rare that the authors can convey so much of their own emotion in a piece. There are probably countless manga that went on too long due to the editors pushing the author or the author unwilling to just end it. You have to give them credit for ending it on their own terms. 

I'm also very excited to see what they come up with next. They could go in any direction, maybe some crazy fantasy story or sci fi since I really enjoyed the manga like Crow, Zombie Gun, and others that they came up with for Bakuman.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2012)

^

I'm pretty sure most of the complaints here aren't about the fact that the series ended as opposed to the content of the final chapter which left alot more to be desired for readers. I mean personally, if it were going to have ended now, I'd have at least done one more chapter to give it more of an ending feel (showing all the characters again and what their up to/wedding blah blah). Would have left a better impact in my opinion honestly as opposed to now where I don't even really feel the impact of it ending because it really didn't feel like a real good ending at all.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm, there was a lot more that they could have done before ending it. This chapter was so stale. The actual content of this chapter had so much filler that I still haven't processed that the manga actually ended. Which is weird because the mangaka actually addressed the importance of a good ending in the previous chapter and now they release this. smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

The ending page looked more like where you'd see a "NEXT WEEK: THE END!" rather than it actually being an ending. There was absolutely no sense of finality.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2012)

sucks it is the end but at least they reached their dreams. hope the authors make another manga soon maybe with a similar genre to death note


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2012)

Well people take into account this are Mashiro and Azuki, this is the ending they deserve xD!!.Also for the people that wanted a HiramaruxAoki wedding I doubt the author would want the main characters to get out-wedding by the secondary characters , HiramaruxAoki wedding would take at least a volume or two!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

Next manga should be a slice of life about Hiramura and Aoki adjusting to married life as the editor stalks his every move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## son_michael (Apr 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Next manga should be a slice of life about Hiramura and Aoki adjusting to married life as *Nakai* stalks their every move.




fixed


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 19, 2012)

As much as I liked Bakuman; I am extremely excited for their next work. The premise for Bakuman I'm sure was hard to write about, and while it was pulled off excellently I'm sure Ohba and Obata can do leagues better with something more "suspenseful" or "actiony" for lack of better words. 

As for the chapter, I liked it. Would have loved to see Hiramaru get more closure and even see what will happen to Nakai, but I guess we can conclude that the wackiness of their lives will be infinite and much like real people we can't have like a day for everyone to be happy forever. That said I'm hoping very much for an epilogue.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it just me or Negima ending is much better than Bakuman ending?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2012)

In a way I have to agree, but at least Bakuman has tons more resolution than Negima.  

I hate to say it, but 2012 is the year of bad endings.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I hate to say it, but every year for manga is the year of bad endings.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2012)

Well profit-wise, yes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2012)

Well....hmmmh....the ending felt rather flat. I mean, it's a sweet ending, but where's my epilogue? Perhaps the previous chapter was the one used to replace what would have been an epilogue and if that's the case then the ordering feels off.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

That was cute, I guess... 

Anyway, will be waiting for their next "piece".


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the point of the ending is that they meant for it to be that way. They wanted it to end in a way without any resolution because we know that isn't the end of Ashirogi Muto or anything it is just another step in their journey. They fulfilled one dream, but their lives were still continuing together I thought it made sense. 

I mean there is really nothing unresolved at this point we know pretty much where every character is at or is heading. Would showing the wedding make that much of a difference, we already know they get married. Would have them make more manga be a big deal when we already know they can reach #1? They want the reader to imagine what could come next I imagine the felt that whatever type of scene or image they created for the wedding or epilogue that it would never do justice to what the readers expectations were. 

If they actually had another chapter I imagine it would be the same reaction as now except it would be "that wedding sucked" or "why didn't they show more of X character" and "thats it they stopped at the wedding how lame". I much more enjoy the authors ending at a point they are satisfied with rather than prolonging a piece to try and satisfy someone else.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well....hmmmh....the ending felt rather flat. I mean, it's a sweet ending, but where's my epilogue? Perhaps the previous chapter was the one used to replace what would have been an epilogue and if that's the case then the ordering feels off.



When you put it that way, perhaps it would've been better if they put this chapter before last chapter, have him propose, the wedding happen, then you have Mashiro and Miho starting their new life at that house that he was having built, then have it finish with the rivalry.


----------



## Bluth (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta be honest...needed more Hiramaru

Overall the ending just seemed very very boring and average.  I've never really cheered Mashiro and Azuki on.  Their relationship was simply never that interesting to me, a lot of the element seemed completely stupid to me, and while the last arc was fine and good, I'm just not that interested in these two characters, overall Mashiro is a boring main character.  

oh well, not really that bothered at all that the series has ended.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 20, 2012)

Where the hell was takagi in this chapter. He's just as much a main character as mashiro was and he didn't even appear. No eiji and no hiramru is shitty as well


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 20, 2012)

There's enough space in the final volume for there to be an epilogue chapter, but I think that that's just lazy on the writers' part.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 20, 2012)

The ending should be taken at the church where Mashiro X Miho and Hiramaru X Aoki get marries together.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2012)

I understand why this ending bothers me now. It put the focus on Mashiro and Miho, when the whole manga was about Takagi and Mashiro. The end should've involved the two of them giving each other a bro-fist or something.


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2012)

its not just takagi, but the rest of the characters who made the manga as well


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I understand why this ending bothers me now. It put the focus on Mashiro and Miho, when the whole manga was about Takagi and Mashiro. The end should've involved the two of them giving each other a bro-fist or something.



A scene of them walking to a convenience store buying some food and snacks a manga conversation, next bro-fist , the end.I wouldn't even give a darn if we didn't see Mashiro propose to Azuki. xD


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 13, 2018)

Huge necro, but I just read the series in a couple of days. Was pretty hooked, think I enjoyed it even more than DN overall.

Thought they showed too little of Team Fukuda towards the end and that second Nanamine arc was kinda meh, but whatever. Apparently the author had a bit of a hard time to come up with stories towards the end and I think you could tell in places.



Kira Yamato said:


> Well....hmmmh....the ending felt rather flat. I mean, it's a sweet ending, but where's my epilogue? Perhaps the previous chapter was the one used to replace what would have been an epilogue and if that's the case then the ordering feels off.





KazeYama said:


> I think the point of the ending is that they meant for it to be that way. They wanted it to end in a way without any resolution because we know that isn't the end of Ashirogi Muto or anything it is just another step in their journey. They fulfilled one dream, but their lives were still continuing together I thought it made sense.
> 
> I mean there is really nothing unresolved at this point we know pretty much where every character is at or is heading. Would showing the wedding make that much of a difference, we already know they get married. Would have them make more manga be a big deal when we already know they can reach #1? They want the reader to imagine what could come next I imagine the felt that whatever type of scene or image they created for the wedding or epilogue that it would never do justice to what the readers expectations were.
> 
> If they actually had another chapter I imagine it would be the same reaction as now except it would be "that wedding sucked" or "why didn't they show more of X character" and "thats it they stopped at the wedding how lame". I much more enjoy the authors ending at a point they are satisfied with rather than prolonging a piece to try and satisfy someone else.


Thought like Kira at first too, but then I imagined they went for what Kaze said. But yeah, it'd have been more fanserive to see everything. I would have enjoyed it in any case.


----------

